# Norwegian: expletive use



## 2Distracted

I have written a novel in which several main characters are Norwegian. They are rough types, and although for most of the book they are speaking English, for local color I would like to sprinkle a few less than polite exclamations in Norwegian into their dialogue. A Norwegian friend of mine suggested I use "faen" and "helvete", but I'm not certain how they are used. Are they nouns, verbs, or adjectives? The dictionary translates "faen" as "damn".  So can my characters say "that faen engine", or is there an alternate spelling of a related adjective that means "damned"?  And "helvete" is "Hell", right? Is it used the same way English speakers use the word, as in, "Helvete, it's hot in here" or "How in helvete did you do that?"


----------



## NorwegianNYC

It is not quite as easy as that... Cursing is different in almost any language. Not as much in terms of actual words as in the kind of words used. "Fuck" is considered rude in Amr.English, but its literal translation translation into Norwegian would be a somewhat childish word for intercourse. Thus not a curse word!

Norwegian cursing is what you might call 'profane'. The term "faen" is derived from a term used about the devil, so since it is a noun, your characters may say "that faen's engine".

When it comes to "helvete", you are right that is means "hell". Therefore, you can say "helvete, it is hot in here", but would still have to say "that hell's engine"


----------



## mosletha

I don't think I would ever mix Norwegian profanities into English  sentences in that way. If you'd like to use Norwegian profanity it  should probably be very spontaneous profanity (like from tripping and  getting hurt), so that the Norwegian words are stand-alone  interjections. That would be more manageable and more plausible, in my  opinion.


----------



## 2Distracted

Thank you so much. You've both been a great help.


----------



## Grefsen

mosletha said:


> I don't think I would ever mix Norwegian profanities into English  sentences in that way. If you'd like to use Norwegian profanity it  should probably be very spontaneous profanity (like from tripping and  getting hurt), so that the Norwegian words are stand-alone  interjections.


Would it be common for a Norwegian to use an expression such as "*fy faen*" after "tripping and getting hurt"?


----------



## SigVansen

Grefsen said:


> Would it be common for a Norwegian to use an expression such as "*fy faen*" after "tripping and getting hurt"?



Yes, it would be. I used to use that phrase for all kinds of unpleasant situations.


----------



## Grefsen

SigVansen said:


> Yes, it would be. I used to use that phrase for all kinds of unpleasant situations.


Tusen takk for det, *SigVansen!* 



NorwegianNYC said:


> When it comes to "helvete", you are right that is means "hell".


Is "_*Dra til helvete!*_" (Go to Hell!) considered to be one of the worst expletive/profane phrases that Norwegians could use when they are angry with someone?


----------



## basslop

Grefsen said:


> Tusen takk for det, *SigVansen!* Is "_*Dra til helvete!*_" (Go to Hell!) considered to be one of the worst expletive/profane phrases that Norwegians could use when they are angry with someone?


Yes, when saying that you leave little room for further discussion.


----------



## raumar

mosletha said:


> I don't think I would ever mix Norwegian profanities into English  sentences in that way. If you'd like to use Norwegian profanity it  should probably be very spontaneous profanity (like from tripping and  getting hurt), so that the Norwegian words are stand-alone  interjections. That would be more manageable and more plausible, in my  opinion.



That is a good point. My impression is that cursing in English is done more by adjectives than cursing in Norwegian. If you transfer the English pattern directly to Norwegian, the result may not look natural  -- especially if the use is exaggerated. But having said that, there is nothing wrong with using "that XXX engine", in my opinion. As NorwegianNYC wrote, you could use "faens" or "helvetes", a third option would be "jævla" (derived from another term for the devil). 

Of course, there are large variations  in how expletives are used: between individuals, between different regions, between men and women, and so on. 



Grefsen said:


> Is "_*Dra til helvete!*_" (Go to Hell!) considered to be one of the worst expletive/profane phrases that Norwegians could use when they are angry with someone?



Well, that is certainly a definite statement, but it should also be possible to find stronger (at least more colourful) words. Again, there are large individual variations. A word may be regarded as a strong expletive by some people and a mild one by others.


----------



## Grefsen

raumar said:


> As NorwegianNYC wrote, you could use "faens" or "helvetes", a third option would be "jævla" (derived from another term for the devil).


Is "_*jævla*_" typically used as an adjective when a Norwegian is swearing?



raumar said:


> Well, that is certainly a definite statement, but it should also be possible to find stronger (at least more colourful) words.


Is _*"Faen ta det!"*_ generally considered to be a stronger and more colorful expletive phrase than _*"Dra til helvete!"*_?


----------



## basslop

Grefsen said:


> Is "_*jævla*_" typically used as an adjective when a Norwegian is swearing?


Yes.



			
				Is [I said:
			
		

> *"Faen ta det!"*[/I] generally considered to be a stronger and more colorful expletive phrase than _*"Dra til helvete!"*_?


In my opinion the latter is stronger.


----------

